# Hole in patio paver



## Djx18 (Jul 10, 2016)

The pavers were layer down last summer and I noticed this hole with some black stuff in it in one of the pavers. Before I touched it i wanted to know If anyone has seen this before. It has only happened to one paver. Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Never seen that before. Very strange.

Hopefully, someone will tell us the cause.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

probably a defective paver. but could also be someone damaged it somehow.
doesn't matter, just have it replaced.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I am going to guess.

Pavers are made on an assembly line, and maybe an organic material got into the mixer by mistake, then placed in the mold, and ran through the kiln.

Sold to you, then installed, the organic froze in winter, popped the cover off, now you have a broken paver.

Remove it get a replacement installed.


ED


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Sometimes you get clumps of aggregate in the mix. They are solid enough to make it through the process, but eventually erode away. A little wire brushing/powerwashing and some mortar mix and you can fix it easy enough. 

we got a batch of limestone with clay chunks in it once, I had to fill in little holes all over the building (split face white limestone CMU).


----------

